# Odd sensation



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

without trying to be graphic but no other way of describing it, I feel like something is half hanging out like a tampax (sorry   ) could this be the head engaging? Also the front of my pubic bone low down feels very bruised, its all very odd but very tender down below, any suggestions?

thanks as always
cheesyb
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, it does sound as if your bruised feeling is due to the fact that your are 34 weeks and that things are moving around. It could also be the early signs of symphysis pubis dysfuntion, where the strong ligament that holds your pubic bone together relaxes due to pregnancy hormones, both things are common but you need to mention them to your midwife if you struggle with them.

As for the feeling of something 'hanging out' I would give your midwife a ring today and ask her to see you, it may just be a strange sensation but it is worth getting it checked, let me know how you go on.

Take care x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks alot, I have an appt tomorrow so will mention it to her then 

thanks as ever  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

If your a worried you can always phone her today!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

went to see the midwife she just reckons its pressure now being late in pregnancy and possibly I have varocoise (sp) veins in my vulva    she asked me to look or she could but I said I would check as hubby was there   but I dont really know what I am looking for   and she told me to do some pelvic floors   so all in all she doesnt think anything is wrong, but I suppose I'll just have to keep any eye on it 

thanks for your advice
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi a vulval varicose vein is a possibility and it is caused by the increased pressure during pregnancy, especially towards the end.

If you were to look, not sure how with a growing bump but maybe to feel, you would feel a smooth lump, it is the same as a normal varicose vein, just in a different place.

Keep doing your pelvic floor exercises, now and immediately after delivery.

Take care x


----------

